# I was wondering if there are any reptile or beetle shows near me (South Wales)



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any invert (preferably beetles and millipede) and/or reptile shows near me? I live in South Wales? Or is there any in the Reading area?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/creaks-shows/1022625-sware-2014-dates.html


----------

